# How to add air to a Rock Shox Reba?



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got my new Sette Razzo 29er in and I was really hoping to ride tonight or early in the morning. However, the fork is waaaay to soft. I tried adding air but I'm not getting anywhere. Can someone explain to me what I need to do hear to get some air in this thing and get it tightened up?

Thanks.


----------



## rider49152 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never used one, but you need something called a shock pump. It has a standard schrader valve connector but designed for high pressure and low volume.


----------



## gabe23 (Aug 28, 2010)

rider49152 said:


> I've never used one, but you need something called a shock pump. It has a standard schrader valve connector but designed for high pressure and low volume.


Yep, you'll get nowhere with a regular tire pump. Swing by a bike shop and they should be able to help you out. Then check out the SRAM documents to get the right pressure for your weight, as well as instructions for setting sag, rebound, etc.:

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/service/air_inflation.pdf
http://www.sram.com/en/service/rockshox/view.php?catID=1&subcatID=8

This might help, too:

http://forums.mtbr.com/blog.php?do=showentry&e=1646&enum=1


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol. I should have known..

I was really hoping to be able to pull that off myself but oh well. I just wonder how they are going to look at me when I roll in the Sette and it isn't a brand they sell.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

A shock pump is $30 to $35 at most bike shops, I have a Reba Race 120 it takes air in both top and bottom, I set mine lower then the label on the left lower leg calls for, I put the same amount of air in the top and bottlom, I'm still experimenting, I weigh 210 and have 115 in each end and the rebound on 3 or 4 from the turtle, it take alot of experimenting to get the right set up for you and where you ride. Good Luck


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks. Yes I saw the maroon/pink nut anodized nut on the bottom passenger side - so to speak. I figured out that set rebound. I do have a air+ on top and an air- on the bottom drivers side. Ill see if I can find a shock pump.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Where did you get the bike? When you buy a new bike with an air fork they should include a shock pump with it. Ask them about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

OP, whatever pump you get, be sure you screw the hose in just far enuff to move the gauge needle. further that that and you could damage the valve you're screwing onto


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The REBA has valves for both the positive and the negative air springs. Most people keep the pressures within 10psi or less between the two air springs. In other words, if you put 150psi in one air spring, keep the other one somewhere in the 140psi to 160psi range. I think most keep the negative air spring equal or just slightly less than the positive air spring, but the main upgrade of the REBA over the Recon and Tora models is that the TEBA has separate valves while the Recon and Tora have a single valve that puts equal air pressure in both air springs.

[email protected]'s advice about screwing the pump connector on is good solid practice.

Any bike shop should be happy to sell you a shock pump and show you how to use it regardless of the bike you ride or where you bought it. If not, they waste a good opportunity to sell you on the quality of their service.


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. I picked up a bontrager pump with a built in gage. It worked great. I ended up with 160+ & 150-. Riding around in the yard and jumping up and coming down hard to compress the fork puts the red travel ring to within about 1/2" of bottoming out. I plan to ride the trail tomorrow, and I'm going to take the pump just in case I have to add a little.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Here is some info on the Reba below, I'm still trying to figure mine out, if you put more are in the lower you can watch it suck down the suspension, its confusing me, and some say to start with empty chambers, I've got mine so it rides good, but measuring the travel seems important when you make changes, its not as easy as it seems. There is plenty of info on the web about it, and maybe I've read too much, and just need to take the pump with me to spend some time experimenting. Good Luck
http://www.mtbonline.co.za/averageguy/rock_shox_reba_race.htm


----------

